# Posting Rules Update: How-To Questions



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Contractor Talk is a community of professional contractors who come together to share business and trade knowledge. Therefore, we expect that the members of this site will have some experience in the trade they perform. It's natural for everyone to have questions and that's part of what this site is for... but lately we've been seeing an increase in the number of people asking questions who seem to have no experience in the tasks that they are bidding on.

To address this we've added a new rule to our Posting Rules. It states:


> *How-To Questions:* Contractor Talk is a site for professional contractors to come and share business and trade knowledge. From time to time everyone runs into new situations that they’ve never seen before or that they need help with. While it’s fine for members to ask for help it’s not OK for members to ask how-to questions when they are clearly in over their head or don’t have the experience needed to complete the task. How-To threads will be closed on a case by case basis.


The basic idea here is that if you don't know how to do a task you probably shouldn't be bidding on it in the first place.

Finally, I'd encourage members who see these posts to







*Report* them and not respond unless you are genuinely trying to help. There has been a growing trend by a few members to attack posters who seem inexperienced and it's leading to a negative feel on the site. Please keep your posts friendly and helpful or don't respond at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I am on board with that. :thumbsup:


----------

